# Memorial to Hottie



## borzoimom (Jul 2, 2007)

*Memorial to Hottie*

Hottie lost his battle. Rest in peace my beloved boy. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dk2Ga--_pAs


----------



## doreenf (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: Memorial to Hottie*

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Memorial to Hottie*

What a beautiful tribute to him. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## butterfingers (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: Memorial to Hottie*

Oh hon I'm so sorry to hear this.
















Hottie


----------



## borzoimom (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: Memorial to Hottie*

We do not really know what happened, but he went from being able to cope to just giving up in 24 hours. In so much pain he did not want to get up, to eat etc. His eyes were like a glass doll. My vet thought maybe he had a stroke but its hard to say, and would not matter. 
Hottie was like " my heart dog"- the one attached to your heart and soul. Both of us feel like we are totally numb and on 'auto pilot'. We found out yesterday some good news, but even that is hard to rejoice in. ( independant of Hottie). 
I keep reading " Footprints"- I just feel like I am being carried right now.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: Memorial to Hottie*

I'm so sorry for your loss.







Hottie


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

*Re: Memorial to Hottie*

What a moving, heartfelt tribute to your Hottie. I'm so sorry for your loss. Rest in peace, Hottie.


----------



## butch33611 (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Memorial to Hottie*

Im sorry for your loss, It must have been tough to put that together. Someday Ill be doing that for Sarge. I cant even imagine how hard it will be.


----------



## TNGSD (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Memorial to Hottie*

i'm so sorry. My thoughts ans prayers are with you. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

*Re: Memorial to Hottie*

It never gets any better. You feel the same with the loss of your hundredth pet as you did with your last. May Hottie rest in peace. Take care.


----------



## borzoimom (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: Memorial to Hottie*

Please go here 
http://www.beckonridgeborzois.com/index.php?p=gallery&id=94


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Memorial to Hottie*

I understand...My thoughts are with you .


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Memorial to Hottie*

I am so very sorry for your loss. Hottie was a beautiful boy and obviously had a noble soul.
Run free sweet boy, at the bridge find my Brutus, he would love you.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: Memorial to Hottie*

I am very sorry to read this. Deepest sympathy on your great loss.








Hottie.


----------



## jarnee (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: Memorial to Hottie*

Run free, run fast Mr Hottie......... what a lucky boy to have been so very loved! Blessings and condolences, jarnee and the Pack.


----------

